# KF fastboot issues



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

I had successfully rooted my Kindle Fire using the Burrito3 apk. When it asked to install FFF i said yes. I went to flash twrp and now am stuck at the yellow triangle.

I tried following the instructions here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1862126&page=4 but it seems the devices is stuck in fastboot mode. The output from lsusb show it's id as 0x18d1.

it is not recognized by adb
all fastboot commands result in a <waiting for device>

I have tried restarting the device multiple times and different usb cables. I tried restarting my computer as well. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 (currently the only system I have access to). Any suggestions for getting past this? I looked into the KindleFireUtility but its for Windows only so i'll need to try that when I get access to my windows machine.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

For anyone else with this issue I fixed it by running sudo -s before the fastboot commands. I found this suggestion in the installing twrp on Linux thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

